
Could a new sound format change music production? - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33939203
======
ddmf
If it is taken up by the major DJ software and DAW developers, then yes.

If not, it will die.

------
jeffehobbs
Maybe? If people use it. Next question!

